# Took the socionics recently, help with my results?



## 61002 (Jun 29, 2013)

I recently took the Socionics test for the first time, please, PLEASE...someone help me.
Socionics Tests are my results.
What on earth does 2Ni stand for, exactly?
*Ahhhhhhh*​


----------



## cyamitide (Jul 8, 2010)

amberkinn said:


> What on earth does 2Ni stand for, exactly?
> *Ahhhhhhh*​


hi, these are subtypes 

IEI subtypes - Wikisocion

they basically put them on a scale from 2Fe (strongly ethical IEI) to 2Ni (strongly intuitive IEI)


----------



## itsme45 (Jun 8, 2012)

cyamitide said:


> hi, these are subtypes
> 
> IEI subtypes - Wikisocion
> 
> they basically put them on a scale from 2Fe (strongly ethical IEI) to 2Ni (strongly intuitive IEI)


Actually I've seen higher numbers too. 3, 4... and maybe even 5?


----------



## cyamitide (Jul 8, 2010)

itsme45 said:


> Actually I've seen higher numbers too. 3, 4... and maybe even 5?


really? i've only seen them up to 2
5-Ni is crazy xD


----------



## liminalthought (Feb 25, 2012)

last time, I didn't get any numbers :sad:. I got letters though :happy: LII-Te out of four letters.


----------



## itsme45 (Jun 8, 2012)

cyamitide said:


> really? i've only seen them up to 2
> 5-Ni is crazy xD


Haha yeah I bet it would be crazy. I think it depends on how strongly you lean towards one preference in the questions about dichotomies (T/F, S/N) or maybe the ones about IE's as well, I didn't try to test it out in detail to see how the test works


----------



## liminalthought (Feb 25, 2012)

itsme45 said:


> Haha yeah I bet it would be crazy. I think it depends on how strongly you lean towards one preference in the questions about dichotomies (T/F, S/N) or maybe the ones about IE's as well, I didn't try to test it out in detail to see how the test works


Don't test. No letters, just the numbers.


----------



## Diphenhydramine (Apr 9, 2010)

Tbh I think Hitler was a IEI 5Ni.


----------



## liminalthought (Feb 25, 2012)

Diphenhydramine said:


> Tbh I think Hitler was a IEI 5Ni.


Hitler's divine vision at Pasewalk Hospital = 5Ni


----------



## itsme45 (Jun 8, 2012)

liminalthought said:


> Don't test. No letters, just the numbers.


No, right, I'm not going to bother to test how the test works. Not sure what numbers you were talking about here *shrug*


----------



## liminalthought (Feb 25, 2012)

itsme45 said:


> No, right, I'm not going to bother to test how the test works. Not sure what numbers you were talking about here *shrug*


o, i c


----------



## itsme45 (Jun 8, 2012)

liminalthought said:


> o, i c


...wonder what you edited out heh


----------



## liminalthought (Feb 25, 2012)

itsme45 said:


> ...wonder what you edited out heh


:ninja::crazy:


----------



## Becker (Oct 19, 2013)

It means you're an INFP, so you're probably the artist type who likes to create things that mean something to you. Do you write stories, paint, and daydream? If yes, then you're most likely an INFP.


----------

